# 1000 year Flood In S.C.



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I know this is old news, but think about why all the natural disasters, and why here in the good ole US. Makes me wonder if we are cursed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

South Carolina Flooding: Overcreek Dam Fails in Columbia, Forcing Residents to Flee; State's Death Toll Rises to 14

http://www.weather.com/safety/floods/news/south-carolina-flooding-columbia-charleston-myrtlebeach


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here in NC we only got the tail end of it. The rain was prolonged and heavy at times but never was it dangerous or a risk for a flood. So I feel bad for the SC folks. Mother Nature can be a beast sometimes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> Here in NC we only got the tail end of it. The rain was prolonged and heavy at times but never was it dangerous or a risk for a flood. So I feel bad for the SC folks. Mother Nature can be a beast sometimes.


The last sentence is one of the many reasons .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who was keeping records 1000 years ago?


----------



## Mercurial1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Who was keeping records 1000 years ago?


The stone cutters.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Who was keeping records 1000 years ago?


back at you MR obvious


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Who was keeping records 1000 years ago?


The JEWS were


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The JEWS were


Yeah, I heard the Jewish Meteorologists of South Carolina circa 1015 were a wild bunch of record keepers. I wanna party with those crazy Jews! :encouragement:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sense we have no real records or proof they can call it a 1000 year flood just like they called one in Wisconsin a 500 year one.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

That was my exact response when I first heard talk of it in the news...really...a 1000 year flood? At least it wasn't a 5000 year flood, cause then it would've been 40 days and 40 nights....



Slippy said:


> Who was keeping records 1000 years ago?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know if any of you are aware of this. Plumbing code is dictated by rain events for storm water piping sizes. Roof drains. Overflows and retention basins. There is a lot of jargon related to 100 year rain falls etc. I believe they can ignore this type of event in the average calculator for sizing when labeled as such. So cost of construction will not need to increase to take this into account.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep that last real flood about 5000 years ago was one for the record books.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well that's a pretty long flood if it lasted 1000 years!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I know this is old news, but think about why all the natural disasters, and why here in the good ole US. Makes me wonder if we are cursed.


There have always been catastrophes in seemingly random occurrences, and this may be one. 
But, I believe there will be more. Genesis 12:3
A Complete Timeline of Obama's Anti-Israel Hatred - Breitbart


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> There have always been catastrophes in seemingly random occurrences, and this may be one.
> But, I believe there will be more. Genesis 12:3
> A Complete Timeline of Obama's Anti-Israel Hatred - Breitbart


I believe your posted timeline is very descriptive of the path this Nation has chosen. Cursed? I would call it the "Wrath".


----------

